# Anyone sell bottles at antique shops?



## Bottleman (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am looking into getting a space at a local antique store to get rid of some of my common stuff and doubles. Itâ€™s $43 a month which is a little more than I thought it would be but it's not too bad. Does anyone else sell common/doubles in antique stores? How do you guys usually make out?

 ~Tom


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2009)

Just make sure you sell at least $44 worth of bottles per month there.. if not, you need to market them elsewhere.


----------



## Dean (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Tom;  I'm new at this forum but hardly new collecting and dealing with bottles.  I have sold at antique malls and have owned one.  The cost that you stated is very reasonable; it's  usually about $120 around here.  The common purple and cobalts sell good when priced reasonable and the better bottles need to be in a locked case,well lighted and with an easy to read price for the genuine collectors.  I hope this gives you a litttle insight into your project.  It's work, but  Best Wishes, Dean


----------



## div2roty (Jan 3, 2009)

I actually own an antique mall and do quite well with bottles.  Local bottles sell good.  Lots of people like to decorate with bottles and they'll buy cheap local bottles and other cheap colorful bottles that bottle collectors either don't want or already have.  Bromo seltzers are easy sells in my shop.  Good bottles will sell too as local collectors learn that you have good bottles for sale.  Space in my area rents for between $1 and $1.50 a square foot plus 10% commission.


----------



## danboone (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not a store seller, but have been trolling for bottles in antique malls for 30 years. Lots of factors play into this. Are you going to set up in a heavily travelled store? Will your display case be near a heavily travelled area in the store? Is it well lighted, and high enough up for folks to easily see without having to crawl around on their hands and knees (I say that because I've had to do it...we all have!) Will you have to put rock star prices on lower value bottles to make ends meet? $43/mo. doesn't sound too bad, but some places charge so much to rent booths, you have to have seriously overprice the merchandise to have any chance of a profit, and of course most of the time it doesn't sell. Personally, I would do the flea market thing or sell pairs, threes, etc. of bottles on eBay.


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Dean and Matt. I use to set up at a local flea market once a year and I remember Milk of Magnesiaâ€™s and Bromoâ€™s were always the first to go because people like to put them in their windows. I usually sell my bottles I donâ€™t want on ebay but you canâ€™t get rid of common stuff on there anymore and with there new fees/paypal rule it isnâ€™t worth selling anything under $10. I will probably end up getting a spot there for at least a couple months and see how stuff sells. The pre 1900 valuable bottles are going to stay in my collection but the newer ones are going up for sale besides the local milks which I collect. What do you guys usually sell the screw top milk of magnesiaâ€™s for? I just counted and I have 23 of them in storage. I use to sell them for $1 but is $2 too much?


----------



## div2roty (Jan 3, 2009)

I think $2 is fine.  The bakery in town sells cans of soda for $1.50, so $2 for something with a little age on it doesn't seem like a bad deal at all.


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 3, 2009)

I posted my last post before I read yours Dan. This store is quite large and a few people are pulling out of the store because the holiday season is over so I have a few options for spaces. I have been collecting/digging for 12 years and I have wayyyyyyyyy too many bottles and I need the space. Between eBay and the once a year flea market I have got rid of a lot but more keep coming in as I keep digging. Lol.


----------



## Bottleman (Jan 3, 2009)

I didnâ€™t think $2 was all that bad because some people put $10 price tags on them but of course they have been sitting on that shelf for the last 5 years. I am going to price my stuff to sell but I am not going to give it away.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 3, 2009)

Make sure there is a lot of traffic in the store, and a lot of bottle people in your area!

 I've had a booth for a few years now in my local mall.  Most of the collectors around here go for the good stuff, and we do not have many new collectors interested in the commons...  I pay as I sell so it does not cost me money but the biggest check I've had in 4 months was for 15 bucks...  The bottles trickle away very slowly and they are well priced!  I've had a mint condition Iron bitters sitting in there for 20 bucks since I opened the booth.  For a while I made a good chunk of change with tools and primitives but now that I let it dwindle down to bottles I dont sell a thing!  I have a lot of good bottles in there too... cheap!


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Tom,
 I help run an indoor flea market with my friend in her old barn. She charges me $25 monthly to have my stuff there, which is extremely cheap for a place near Albany NY but I have to put in my time running the shop. Anyway, I put all my lower end bottles there and price them low. I'm usually there so I get to talk to everyone which is great for making new contacts. I buy/sell/trade the better bottles out of my house because I've found they can get beat up at the shop if people aren't careful. I do very well in the summer at the flea market but I'd starve in the winter. Craigslist, eBay, and word of mouth works well in the winter for me. 
 Good luck whatever you decide.

 Jane


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bobi
> 
> I appreciate Jane. Would u please visit my page at http://cahyasadaronline.multiply.com
> 
> ...


 Hey there Bobi, your photos are very nice but the bottles in the photo's will probably fetch more money if you take them to the recycling center.  They really have no value.  Since you posted these pics several times and are asking people to view your webpage, I kinda get the feeling we're being spammed.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 6, 2009)

_quote:_

 ORIGINAL: bobi 

  I appreciate Jane. Would u please visit my page at http://cahyasadaronline.multiply.com 

  Best Regards 
  Bobi 'Cahya'   


 Nice to know I'm appreciated though. 
 Jane


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 6, 2009)

Tom

 All the advice you have received so far is good. I'd like to add make sure you completely understand any contract you sign. Also be aware there may be damage and theft involved with your space. This is just part of doing business. 

 If you have other collectibles you will get more lookers. Price stuff  so that you can give discounts to multiple purchases or other dealers, I sold as much to dealers as I did to walk in customers when I had spots in the stores. I also advertised that I buy, sell, or trade and did very well in that aspect. Good luck


----------



## div2roty (Jan 6, 2009)

> I sold as much to dealers as I did to walk in customers


 

 Dealers seem to be at least half of most antique store sales.  I think stuff just goes around from dealer to dealer to dealer, until some dealer goes out of businss and there stuff gets sent to an auction, where another dealer buys it and the process starts all over.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 11, 2009)

I just rented a 2' wide x 2.5' deep  x 2' high space in a locked case. Room enough for 15 bottles spaced well enough to see them and the tags. $10.00 per month. Sold 2 small bottles for $8 total already...$2 more and I've broke even for this month. Slow economic times aren't the best times to sell bottles.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 11, 2009)

> $10.00 per month.


 
 Considering that setting up a table at a flea market can cost you $10-20 that isnt bad.
 Craig's list seems to be one of the best deals going.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 11, 2009)

Antique stores are pretty good bargains.  You get the space, plus the electricity, heat, advertising expense and someone to work the place all including in your rent.


----------

